# Show me your star gazer!



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I took my Oldenburg mare to her first schooling show. She is a die hard star gazer anyway but we didn't get to warm up at all... there were like 70 horses there and a donkey which she has NEVER seen before... haha we got some good stargazer pics. Later on we got first in wtc believe it or not.... we only got one pics of that though.. (


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

She's beautiful! She definitely is a star gazer!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Awww, she's just looking at everything. Very pretty girl!


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

This pics in the dressage saddle was the walk trot pattern class and she was like that the whole time! I was laughing hysterically.... and so was the judge.

I had the vet look at her yesterday because she is such a stargazer... I ask for a long and low stretch which she will do... but her head comes right back up. She will fight you to the death it seems! She is a little thick through the throat on one side and I thought that maybe it was probably causing some of the issues. The vet actually looked at her teeth and said they looked aweful! I told him that one of the other vets from his practice just did them in January. He is going to come back and do them for free so hopefully it will help. Wish me luck!

I still want to see other stargazers!


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

*Mansi*

Excessive stargazing !


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

HaHa. This is really my only stargazer pic. He was excited about all the new flapping things around him at the parade (his first).  He just couldn't figure out which star he wanted to gaze at.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

That grey is beautiful!!!


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

**** - smrobs! It looks like Dobe stargazes about as much as Java, not very much.  

That was cute, he looks real 'excited' about the flags too. But I suppose, for him, that's pretty riled up, hey?  And that little guy on the sorrel in pic 2 is a cutie!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm not really for sure what a stargazer is. So, do these count? They are not really looked upwards at the sky?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Thank you. Yeah, that is about as close as he comes to getting excited. The boy on the sorrel is my 7 yo nephew. He was riding the youngest horse there.


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

Rissa said:


>


_
I guess a niceish looking horse but what's with the eye area? Looks like it's been shaved round the eyes. :| And it has Vaseline on it's nose & around eyes yeah?

I don't like Arabs much._


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

You don't like Arabians because some owner put make up and grease on it's face? Not all the Arabians were greased up like this man's horses. 

That's weird.

Anyhow I was at the Kentucky Horse Park all weekend. There was a huge Egyptian Arabian Show up there. People from all over the world, even Arabian royalty entered in the event.

There was other things going on but I snapped photos of everything.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yep, show horses. Been shaved and I think that is probably baby oil, not vaseline.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

smrobs said:


> Yep, show horses. Been shaved and I think that is probably baby oil, not vaseline.



Lots and LOTS of show horses


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Rissa said:


> Lots and LOTS of show horses


OMG *Drool* You need to post a picture thread!


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

Talk about a grin on the black. poor thing it looks like he's growling.


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

Rissa said:


> You don't like Arabians because some owner put make up and grease on it's face? Not all the Arabians were greased up like this man's horses.
> 
> That's weird.


_
No, I didn't say that. I said it looks like they'd shaved around the eye, because the black area was so large.
I don't like the look of the baby oil/grease/Vaseline, but I dislike arabs because honestly I find there heads look stupid and 90% of the arabs or arab crosses that I know are silly. 
_


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

I agree with Spastic! Rissa, you need to post a photo thread!

And I LOVE black shine on horses. It reminds me of Pepi spray in the morning and halter classes.


----------

